

Boxee, Used to View Web on TV, Generates Buzz - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/17/technology/internet/17video.html?ref=technology

======
sh1mmer
As a complete aside from the article, someone I follow twittered the following
yesterday:

 _watching Topless Pillow Fight on Boxee. check it out
at<http://www.hulu.com/watch/2..>. 5:48 PM Jan 15th from boxee_

This isn't meant as a criticism of Boxee, but it does highlight an interesting
aspect of life streaming. At what point don't I want my friends to know what I
am doing, let alone the public? It's probably possible to activate a "porn
mode" in Boxee but who's going to remember to do that for a single impulsive
click on Hulu?

This is where data privacy needs to be thought about. If it's too much trouble
for a user to filter, how do you filter for them?

~~~
zacharye
As of right now I don't think there's any private mode in Boxee, just FYI.

